# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Το άγχος ενός πρωτάρη!!

## spyros_lamia

Καλησπέρα σε ολα τα μέλη του forum!Όπως γράφω και στον τίτλο...πρωτάρης :Icon Embarassed:  Πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου εδω και 1 εβδομάδα απέκτησα ενα ζευγάρι πουλιών και συγκεκριμένα 2 πανέμορφα ζεμπράκια ηλικίας 2 μηνών..Μου τα έδωσε ενας φίλος ο οποίος εκτρέφει παραδείσια,αλλα οι επειδή οι πολλές γνώμες-συμβουλές είναι πάντα καλύτερες απο τη μια και επειδή τα ζώα γενικά ΔΕΝ ειναι παιχνίδι,θα ήθελα να υποβάλω τα άγχη μου :wink:  σε μορφή ερωτήσεων και στηρίζομαι στα φώτα σας!!

1)Θα ήθελα να μάθω για κάποια δοκιμασμένη συσκευασμένη τροφή...
2)Συμπληρώματα διατροφής όπως κάποια δοκιμασμένη επώνυμη συσκευασμένη αυγοτροφή,πρωτεΐνες που ρίχνουμε στο νερό και γενικά δοσολογίες και συχνότητα παροχής συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής(φρουτα,λαχανικά κ.τ.λ).
3)Εδώ και 2 ημέρες λόγω ζέστης έβαλα στα ζεμπράκια μου μπανιέρα με δροσερό νεράκι την οποία και τίμησαν δεόντως,πλήν όμως είδα οτι πίναν και νερό απο εκεί..επειδή όμως μετά απο λίγη ώρα πέφταν  και κουτσουλιές  εκεί την έβγαλα.Το να τη βάζω λοιπόν λίγη ώρα και μετά να τη βγάζω μη τυχόν και πιούν νερό απο εκεί είναι σωστό ή αν δουν κουτσουλιές δε πίνουν ούτως ή άλλως?
 Κάθε απάντηση θα είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο χρήσιμη!!! ::

----------


## jk21

Μπανιο βαζουμε για λιγη ωρα και μετα το βγαζουμε . Ειτε για το λογο που λες , ειτε γιατι τα στασιμα μολυσμενα νερα τα λατρευουν τα κουνουπια και δημιουργουν πολο ελξης τους ειδικα τα απογευματα 

Για τα αλλα θα τα πουμε αν δεν καλυφθεις απο μελη μας που εχουν ζεμπρακια και θα σου δωσουν σιγουρα πιστευω απαντηση 

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! 


> επειδή τα ζώα γενικά ΔΕΝ ειναι παιχνίδι


 Βλεπω ηρθες σε καποια που βλεπει τα πουλια απ την ιδια οπτικη γωνια με σενα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας Σπύρο!! Να σου ζήσουν οι κορνίτσες και περιμένουμε να τα δούμε και σε φωτογραφία!! Ας ξεκινήσουμε με τις απορίες σου! 

1) Προσωπικά δίνω εδώ και 3 χρόνια τη Versele Laga Tropical Finches Prestige και έχω μείνει ευχαριστημένη. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλες καλές εταιρίες απλά να μην έχουν μέσα πολύχρωμα μπισκότα κλπ. διότι δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο στη διατροφή τους.



2) Συσκευασμένη αυγοτροφή δεν έχω να σου προτείνω μιας και φτιάχνω δικές μου. Αν μπεις στη διαδικασία θα δεις ότι υπάρχουν αρκετές εύκολες που μπορείς να συντηρήσεις στη κατάψυξη για αρκετό καιρό και συχνά είναι πιο οικονομικές από τις έτοιμες. Τα ζεμπράκια δεν χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερα βιταμίνες και πρωτείνες στο νερό αν τους προσφέρονται συχνά λαχανικά και μία πλούσια διατροφή. Για τα λαχανικά αν δεν έχουν ξαναφάει πριν τα αποκτήσεις, θα ξεκινήσεις σταδιακά δίνοντας λίγα και σε αραιά χρονικά διαστήματα και σιγά σιγά θα αυξάνεις τη ποσότητα και τη συχνότητα. Στο δικό μου στόλο (11 ζεμπράκια) δίνω σε σχεδόν καθημερινή βάση ένα μείγμα λαχανικών Chop (ανάμειξη λαχανικών και άλλων τροφών), μαζί με βρασμένη κινόα και καστανό ρύζι και το λατρεύουν, ενώ 2 φορές την εβδομάδα (ανάλογα και την εποχή) δίνω αυγοτροφή  :Happy:  Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη διατροφή τους μπορείς να δεις και εδώ: Διατροφικές ανάγκες των παραδείσιων πτηνών. 

3) Όλα θα πιουν νεράκι και από τη μπανιέρα γιατί είναι το πιο φρέσκο που έχουν στη διάθεση τους εκείνη τη στιγμή! Όταν κάνουν μπανάκι καλό είναι να το αφαιρείς γιατί όντως μετά κουτσουλούν μέσα και μπορεί να πιουν. Καλά έκανες λοιπόν και την αφαίρεσες!  :Happy:  

Εδώ θα είμαστε για ότι άλλη απορία μπορεί να έχεις, πολύ χαίρομαι που μπήκαν και άλλες κορνίτσες στη παρέα μας!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη και σ'ευχαριστώ πολυ για τη συμβουλή..σημερα το πρωι τους εβαλα παλι τη μπανιεριτσα και αφου πλατσουρισαν,μετα απο κάποια ωρα που ηταν ακομη καθαρη την αφαιρεσα..

----------


## spyros_lamia

Καλημέρα Κωνσταντίνα και ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλές σου...θα κάνω ενα τέστ με τη τροφή που λες να δω αν θα φανε,αν και μεχρι στιγμης τη χύμα που έχω την εχουν ξεσκισει...τους έβαλα και 2 μερες συνεχομενα λιγο μήλο σε μια αυγοθήκη και τσιμπολογουσαν και εκει...
Το βραδυ θα βγαλω και φωτο να ανεβάσω!!

----------


## wild15

Καλως μας ηρθες!!!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Σκεφτόμουν να τους ρίξω προληπτικά κάποιο σπρέυ για παράσιτα,ψείρες κ.τ.λ,αλλά δε μπορώ να τα πιάσω τα άτιμα έτσι γρήγορα που πετάνε και φοβάμαι μη τα τραυματίσω κατά λάθος...!! :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Παιδιά τώρα που καθόμουν και τα παρατηρούσα διαπίστωσα και το εξής:Αν και τους εχω μια καρδούλα ασβεστίου απο το pet shop (δεν είχαν σουπιοκόκαλο απο εβδομάδα θα φέρουν) και πηγαίνουν και ξύνουν το ράμφος τους,μερικές φορές ξύνουν το ράμφος τους και στις πατήθρες και καμιά φορά και στα κάγκελα..είναι φυδιολογικό αυτό?

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό, μην σε ανησυχεί.  :Big Grin:  Αλλά με το που φέρουν σουπιοκόκκαλο, κατευθείαν στο κλουβί.

----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia

To ζεύγος!!!!! ::

----------


## spyros_lamia

Ο Νίκος!!!!!!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Και η Καίτη!!!!!!

----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## CaptainChoco

Σπύρο δυστυχώς δεν φαίνονται οι φωτογραφίες, θα πρέπει να τις ανεβάσεις σε άλλο site καθώς το photobucket πλέον είναι με συνδρομή.

----------


## jk21

ακολουθησε τις οδηγιες του Ευθυμη στο ενημερωμενο σχετικο υπομνημα 
*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum* λογω των αλλαγων ,

----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση σχετικά με το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών...ελπίζω αυτές να παραμείνουν!!

----------

